# Bloated stomach problem.



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

My betta Azul is very sick.  He has a bloated stomach, which Im pretty sure is overfeeding him on accident. I accidentally skipped a day without feeding him a couple days ago so I fed him extra yesterday. That was a bad move on my part. I first noticed it when I put him in his tank after changing 50% of the water.

Ive heard many people use Epsom salt, but this is my first betta and I dont feel comfortable using that. Ive heard mixed things about the pea method too. My strategy so far is to fast him, thats it. Anyone else has some idea, that would be great.

Heres a link to what he looks like:

http://i.imgur.com/8PgXTgK.jpg


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Oh, one more thing. Hes still swimming around. So I know its not swim bladder and it cant be dropsy.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

LittleAzul said:


> My betta Azul is very sick.  He has a bloated stomach, which Im pretty sure is overfeeding him on accident. I accidentally skipped a day without feeding him a couple days ago so I fed him extra yesterday. That was a bad move on my part. I first noticed it when I put him in his tank after changing 50% of the water.
> 
> Ive heard many people use Epsom salt, but this is my first betta and I dont feel comfortable using that. Ive heard mixed things about the pea method too. My strategy so far is to fast him, thats it. Anyone else has some idea, that would be great.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum! Sorry to hear about your fishie. Bettas can go 2 weeks without food and not get sick ;-) Fast him for 2 days and see what happens. Never feed bettas peas. Their digestive system is not made to work that. I almost lost a betta to the misconception of that theory.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Ill try fasting him for a couple days and see what happen then. Can you tell me what I should do though in case it doesnt go away?

I also just looked at the food I give him, which is TetraBetta. It has soybean oil in it, I heard thats not good. Should I get a new food for him? What do you recommend in terms of food?


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, just make sure to keep the water at 80* if possible and do 50%-100% water changes everyday. If it doesn not go away, you may have to use epsom salts. They're a laxitive, so it really helps. You can start a thread asking how to treat with epsom. 

I recommend getting New Life Spectrum Betta pellets or Omega One betta pellets. They are the most recommended by members here. I also feed mine Atison's Betta Food. Not sold anymore, I believe, so you will have to find it somewhere online. 

Good Luck!


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Okay, Ill look for those pellets.

Sadly I dont have a heater though. I wish I did. But I just cant afford it. Every heater Ive looked at is like $25-$30, which is way too expensive for me.

I am not comfortable with using epsom salts since he is my first betta. And I dont have a hospital tnak or anything else. Im so unprepared.  But I can do water changes, see if it helps.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Cold water can cause bloating. Try putting towels and blankets over his tank to keep the water warmer. Maybe you can ask for a heater for Christmas? It's a must for bettas.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

I was thinking of going to a nearby small pet store to look for a mini heater, see if they have one affordable. I have a new tank on my list right now since he only lives in a 1 gallon Aqueon Mini Bow Aquarium. It was all I can afford. I hat ebeing on such a tight budget. 

I can definitely put a towel over it.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Wish you the best


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Thank you Mania.


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

If fasting doesn't work and you're not comfortable with Epson salt, you could also try feeding him a little frozen daphnia. It has a laxative effect, like Epsom salt.

Have you looked online for heaters? I believe they are a little cheaper than in-store so it may be worth checking out.

Edit: Saw Aryia's post, and thought I'd chip in that I have used Epsom salt before.


----------



## Aryia (Oct 10, 2013)

How big is your aquarium? Some amazon heaters are having small price reductions right now. 

50W for $18
http://www.amazon.com/Hydor-50W-Sub...8&qid=1386460976&sr=8-3&keywords=hydor+heater

The smaller heating pads are even cheaper, $8-12 but only work for up to 5G.

You can also try craigslist. I bought a bunch of 100W heaters for $5 each from a former betta keeper. 

Fasting should solve the problem. If you notice him not pooping you can first try a mirror and get him to flare. Flaring makes them poop lol! If nothing works I will suggest Epsom salt, and I want to re-assure you that many many members on here have used it and they will all be nice enough to give you step by step instructions on how to do it.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

@Aquatail I have been suggested dahpnia so I may try that too. I know that heaters can be cheaper online thats for sure. I have so little money thats being spent on food and not to mention the shopping season right now. But Ill have more money come in on the 20th.

@Aryia Thats a very good price for a heater. I havent been suggested a mirror yet, so I might try that.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Update: I woke up this morning and I thought Azuls bloating might have gotten smaller. I couldnt tell for sure, but if it is, than the fasting is working. Gonna make a trip to the pet store today and see if I can find a mirror and some good food for him.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Azul has gotten worse today instead.  I tried the local petstore. But they suggested to feed him freeze dried bloodworms and an epsom salt treatment. They didnt have any Omega One or New Life food, just something called Zoo Med and HBH pellets.

Im very worried now.


----------



## Aryia (Oct 10, 2013)

Is he pooping?


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Not from what Ive seen no. He may have, I just havent seen it.

Update: Nvm, he just did in his cup where I have him now. Doing a water change and getting him acclimated to the new water. But I just saw some in his cup. So he is.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Pic Update: No improving results yet, can clearly the bloating. His water has just been changed and now getting him used to the new water.

http://i.imgur.com/RLxwbr6.jpg


----------



## Aryia (Oct 10, 2013)

Hope he will improve. He definitely does look bloated, but I've seen Bettas recover pretty quickly from it.

Do watch out for raised scales, just in case it may be something else as a precaution.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah he doesnt have any raised scales. So I know it cant be dropsy. And hes still swimming so I dont think its swim bladder. But he is getting slower at his swimming.

Ill reintroduce him to his new water in a bit. If fasting him doesnt work, Im gonna have to use epsom salt.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Im starting to lean towards an epsom salt bath treatment. Anyone got some steps on how to set it up?


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Update 3: Bloating still hasnt gone down. Going to the pet store today to find some new food and possibly some medication. Is freeze dried baby shrimp okay? I heard its great for constipation and bloating.

Also can New Life or Omega One be found at Petsmart?


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Just got Azul his new food. Omega One Betta pellets. The person at the store also suggested the pea method. Should I really try it?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

You made this post on 7th so he is bloated for a few days. Did you fast him for a few days? I would not feed him a pea. Give him one Omega in the morning and one at night. Do not give more than that. Do not give dried bw. Is you can i would really recommend to go and buy frozen daphnia that helpful with constipation. 
Betta can be bloated due to many reasons and a few of them internal parasites, overfeeding, constipation.
When you saw his poop is it was normal color ? Just want to rule out internal parasites. With internal parasites poo will be white,clear wormy shape. So try to monitor his poo.
Lets try to observe him a few more days.
Check the poo to rule out internal infection.
If you can buy frozen daphnia and if you can new life spectrum betta pellets. Omega is excellent too. I feed with both of that brands. I just love NLS while he is bloated. Those pellets are a lot of smaller. 
Also if you go to the store you can buy Epsom just in case you need to use . Epsom you can find at any pharmacy dep , not a pet store. It should be 100% pure magnesium sulfate (unscented, without any additives).
How he behavior wise, any changes?


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

He is doing fine in behavior, he still swims and makes bubbles. I have fasted him for a couple days. I tried to look for New Life, but they didnt have it so I got Omega instead. His poo was a normal color, yes. He hasnt done it today, but I havent watched him all day, just check on him once in a while.

My plan right now is to feed him Omega for a couple days. Then maybe try a salt bath. But yeah, definitely overfed.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

how long you have him? I am just curious if he is old. I have a betta (2.5 y old) that never was bloated before. All of a sudden he got bloated ,was bloated for about 10 days. I fed him frozen daphnia, small meals. Then i decide to give him Epsom . He got back to normal but still get a little bloated easily. So i am trying to feed him small meals and frozen daphnia sometimes. 

Do only full water changes , don't even do 50% at all. The less water movement,the better it is. 
Try to feed one pellet in the morning and one at night. Frozen daphnia would really help. 
Just like Aquatail said see if he will not get better with small meals then try Epsom . But i would give him more time. It is a good sign that his poo is normal color .

Keep us updated please, good luck!


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

I would ask for frozen daphnia but Im not sure where it could be found.
Ive had him for at least 4 months, since August, idk how old he is. But he looks like he could be several months or a year.

Im gonna feed him small meals for now. Then maybe in a couple days give him some Epsom. Thank you!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

If you will use Epsom make sure you pre mix and dissolve before you add it to the tank. You can start from 1 tsp/gall and increase to 3 tsp/gall. You can alternate water changes every other day between 50% and 100%. I didn't do daily water changes because i didn't want to stress him out. I did full water changes every 4 days for his 2.5 gall.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I was able to get frozen daphnia at Petsmart so you can get it there if you live near a Petsmart. I had a fish that was constipated for 9 days before he finally pooped. He didn't eat during that time, either.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Ill think about getting daphnia later. Ill see how the Omega One holds up.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Bad news: I think the bloat is getting worse.  I may have to do the Epsom salt tonight.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Can you post a photo of him?


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Heres two of them from just now. Sorry if its blurry. The bloating has clearly gotten bigger. 

http://i.imgur.com/AcsBs11.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/N1kWXCI.jpg


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I would not hesitate to add in 1tsp/g of epsom salts. Don't be concerned about using it, it is very safe and used frequently without adverse effects. I've even done baths of 12tsp/g for a fish with bad dropsy... It helped draw out the fluids and didn't appear to overly stress her, though I eventually euthanized her. 

I would fast him for three days strait with the epsom salt. No small meals or pea. It's also important to get a heater... Low temperature can be a contributing factor to constipation. Here's a cheap one that should work for you... Shipping can take a long time though- http://www.ebay.com/itm/25W-Glass-A...mostat-Heater-Home-Pet-Supplies-/330999613713


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Thank you Matt! I dont get paid again until the 20th. I guess Ill just have to get a heater soon, even if it costs me money.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

So I should put him in a little bit of his tank water, pour in the salt and then put him in there? How exactly do I get this treatment done right?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Just add some tank water to a separate container with the es, shake it until it dissolves, and dump it in the tank. Add in 1/2 a tsp of it when you do 50% water changes and 1tsp when you are doing 100%.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Okay then I shall try it. Hope this works.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Well, the photos are tough to see. But you said he's become more bloated..... Is this a pretty good summary of what's going on?
1) He became bloated around 4 days ago, after being overfed.
2) His swimming is normal. (No buoyancy problems.)
3) He is pooping. (No constipation.)
4) You've switched his food to Omega One.
5) You've had him since August.

Next, I have some questions:

1) What's the current water temperature? If you don't have a thermometer in the tank, what's the temperature in the room? (Water temp usually runs a few degrees cooler than room temp.)

2) When was the last time you fed him? Has he been fasted since Saturday (12/7)? 

3) If you've been feeding him - does he seem very hungry? Also, if you've been feeding him, was it the Tetra brand up until today?

Here's where I'm going with this:

If he's been eating a high grain/filler food, such as Tetra, he may just need a few days to clear everything out of his system. This is especially the case if the water temp is low, since it can slow down his metabolism. In that case, a low dosage of Epsom salt OR frozen daphnia will help clear his system out. 

On the other hand, if he's been completely fasted for 4 days and he's been pooping normally, BUT he's still bloated (and it's getting worse), and he has no buoyancy issues, and he's very hungry too.... This combination of symptoms can indicate internal parasites. But again, I'd like to know what the water temp is before discussing this possibility, since low water temp can affect his metabolism, and lead to bloating. 

So.... more information will be helpful.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

The room temperature is usually at 69 or 70. But I turned it up to 71 a while ago. I dont have the extra money to buy a heater, but once I do Im gonna get one.

I he was actually fed this morning when I gave him Omega One, but before last night, he was fasted for 2 days.

Yes, he was very hungry. And it was the Tetra brand up until yesterday.

Parasites could be the problem but if he did, wouldnt his poo be clear and white? I dont see that with him.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

OK, if the room temperature is about 70F, then the water temperature may be closer to 68F. That's cold for a betta, and could definitely be affecting his metabolism.

How many pellets of Omega One did you give him yesterday? Did you feed him today? 

How is he doing now?


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

I only gave him one pellet yesterday and none today.

He is still pretty bloated but swimming around decently too.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

sorry its 5 pages i don;t remember if you tried frozen daphnia?


----------



## Peegee617 (Nov 24, 2013)

I had the exact same issue, and posted my experience plus an article I was directed to by another betta group, under the thread titled 'Could this be the cause of Betta bloat? in the forum Betta Diseases and Emergencies.

Here is the link again: 

http://www.ultimatebettas.com/index.php?showtopic=40524


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

How would I really tell if he is suffering from mysterious bloat, parasites of constipation?


----------



## Peegee617 (Nov 24, 2013)

Probably like I did, by trial and error. Deal with the simplest option first - constipation. If remedial action doesn't help then you could entertain a parasitic infection and treat accordingly. My reasoning as to why it wasn't likely to be parasitic in my Betta's case was simply because he wasn't acting remotely poorly, and considering the size of his bulge if that was parasites then I am pretty darn sure he wouldn't be feeling great. I've added a pic to show the extent of his bulge about a week before he passed. So that left the malaise outlined in that article, and everything it said was true of Alpha - the bulge continued growing despite severe food rationing and ES baths, it became asymmetric, he showed no signs of ill-health.... they could have written it about him.

I really hope your boy simply has constipation.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

I can safely say that my boy doesnt have a big bulge like yours but it concerns me that it hasnt gone down. Im very concerned.

Couple of days has passed and he only poos when in the salt bath. He doesnt go when hes in his tank.Its normal colored so Im not thinking its parasites.

I hope its not the mystery bloat or Im in huge trouble.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Personally, the first thing I would try is raising the water temperature.

68F is too cold for a Betta.  

Bettas are tropical fish. They require water temps in the range of 76-84F, with about 79F considered "ideal." 

Being cold slows their metabolism. This means they'll digest their food more slowly, which can lead to bloating..... Also, being cold all the time puts stress on the immune system and can eventually lead to health problems. 

Before trying harsh medications (which will put stress on the liver, kidneys and other internal organs), I would start by adding a heater, and getting the water temperature up to at least 77F.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Thats my next goal is to get a heater Fishlets. But a lot of them are too expensive for my budget.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

He's in a 1 gallon tank, right? You could get a preset heater like one of these. All are shown on the Petsmart website:

*biOrb and biUbe Tropical Heater* - *$7.99*
I don't own one of these, but it has good reviews. And the price is excellent!

Marina Betta Heater - $$13.49
I have two of these. They've worked fine and maintain a steady water temp of 79-80F in the 3 gal tanks.

Aqueon 10W heater - $13.99.
I don't have own this, but Aqueon makes a decent product so these should work fine.

Petsmart Grreat Choice Heater - $12.99
I have two of these. They've worked fine, and maintain a steady 79F in my three gal tanks.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks Fishlet. Im hoping to get one soon.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

It doesnt look like hes responding to epsom salt baths anymore. He hasnt gone since his last salt bath 2 days ago. Hes still bloated too.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Do you keep him in Epsom or your doing bath? Try to keep him in Epsom. How much Epsom you adding? Frozen daphnia and Epsom helped my betta. But i kept him in epsom (3tsp/gall) for a wk. If you just start using Epsom give it a time.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I just got my 100 watt heater for my betta tank on amazon for $11 and it works GREAT


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

I leave him in epsom for an hour or so.


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

i hope he will get better


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

not sure how you can keep him worm until you buy a heater. Try to keep him in the warmest place in your house. Not sure if you using those space heaters. 
Keep him in Epsom until next water change.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would go ahead and keep him in the Epsom like Anhel suggested and see if he does any better.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Well its been a while. Recently I had my cat die from faliure of the heart and liver. So its been a hard week. 

My betta still lives though. Still bloated but I have been fasting him every 2-3 days and then feeding him 1 pellet in the morning. I got good news though, I have a new 10 gallon tank from Top Fin, with heater, thermometer, filter and everything. So I will be setting that up soon and hopefully his new home will make him happier.


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your cat. RIP


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry about your cat I am sure he had a good life and was happy. I had to put down my 16 y old dog 3 y ago , she had kidneys failure. Its sad, but we all understand ,that it will happen sooner or later, just like with all our bettas. Didn't take us too long to realize that we need to rescue another dog from the shelter, and now we have wonderful dog that we all love so much  

About your betta. Its 6 pages so i don't remember all recommendations we gave you, try to add frozen food (frozen daphnia or frozen blood worms) to his diet to ensure he get enough nutrients. 
Make sure filter not too strong for him . If you want i can post for you a video of how to baffle the filter, and filter intake. I read Oldfishlady wrote once that bettas with chronic problems like he might has ,better to keep in low water level with no water movements, items placed near the surface that can be used for him to rest on and with the top covered to retain heat and humidity for the labyrinth organ. 
You have more knowledgeable people in your thread them me, so please follow their advice, but in my opinion if you able to exchange that 10 gall for - 2.5 - 3 gall with a heater , it would be better for your betta since he has the problem. And if you will decide to do that , you do not need to use a filter.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

I will start him him off at a lower level since hes not doing so well. But well see what happens. The new tank will be much better for him in the long run.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Update!

I put my betta Azul in his new 10 gallon home yesterday and he loves it! Hes been constantly swimming around and checking out things and flaring up. With the heater in he looks so much more active so Im glad I saw him being so active.

As for his bloating condition, Ive actually been watching him all day and I saw a few minutes ago a small strand of poo or something, but it was a little white and stringy. Could that be an indication of a parasite? He isnt really responding to epsom salt baths anymore but Ill give him another one today just to be sure.

Heres a couple of pics I took of him.

http://i.imgur.com/T7ydupn.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/dxsbC66.jpg


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

White or stringy poo can indicate parasites or a bacterial infection.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Thats what I thought too. Ill see what I can do and research more into it.
But I am glad for him being more active.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Observe his poo next time and if it still white , clear color i think it a good idea to treat him with API General Cure or Tetra parasite guard. Both medications contains Metronidazole and Praziquantel per packet and will help with internal infection or parasites. If he will get lethargic or will stop eating i would treat him right away. Don't fast him continue to feed small portions. If he has internal parasites its better if he eats , so he can pass the parasites out with a poo. Epsom helps to purge parasites out , but will not treat the problem.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

I will look for those then Anhel. I have been feeding him one pellet every 2 days or so. He is not lethargic and always eats whenever I feed him. So far, he looks good.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I would feed him one pellet 2 times a day . You can alternate pellets with frozen food. He needs good nutritional food to stay strong, especially if he is sick, or if he has internal parasites. If he still didn't get better with that amount of food you gave him, then i think food is not the problem anyway so i would feed him daily  If he is not lethargic and still eating good i would hold on with medications. You can buy them just so you have them ready in case you need it. Just keep a receipt. 
Give us an update please.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Will do Anhel! Thanks so much for your help!
But yes he is not lethargic since hes in his new home. Ill hold off on the meds if he gets any worse. But for now, Ill just hold off and see if theres an improvement and continue to feed him.

Will post an update most likely tmw.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Update!

Azul still has no major improvement and I havent seen him go once today. I fed him one Omega pellet this morning around an hour ago. He still acts the same as always though: no lethargy and still willing to eat.

However I thought I did see a tiny, tiny little white strand hanging from him. So Im actually thinking it might be a parasite. But I just cant tell for sure. But I sure can see it in the pic, I think.

What remarkable is that even if he has been sick, most of the time he acts like nothing is wrong. Im like "Azul... do you even have a brain?" 

Anyway Im still keeping an eye on him. Heres hoping for some improvement.


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

My betta is currently having a similar problem. Glad to see this forum as well as having starred my own. Good luck with your little one :3


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi Little Azul. I saw that Anhel already advised you to get a good parasite med so that is good. If this is an internal parasite problem, then definitely look for API General Cure. If you have access to a good tropical fish store, you may be able to find Hikari HealthAid Metronidazole which is also ideal. 

However, judging from the location and shape of the bloating, I'm more inclined to think that he has a fatty tumor. Normally, when bloating is caused by parasites or by bacterial infection, the bloating is all over the body and not localized up in the "chest" area. I've seen many bettas who get these kinds of tumors, particularly females. This would also account for why his behavior has been normal, too. Bettas with tumors like this can live comfortably for months.

There have been some rare cases where the tumor is reabsorbed into the body since it's basically a fatty deposit caused by a rich diet but it doesn't happen often. The good news is, as I said, a betta can live comfortably for months like this. As long as it can eat and make it to the surface to breathe, it is fine.

However, just to be on the safe side, you may want to consider getting the parasite medication and treating for that.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

I dont like how you say it could be a tumor. Tumors are never good and I dont think I can really do anything about it. 

But yeah, Ill go to the pet store as soon as I can to hopefully find one of those two meds or get them online. Ill see what I can do.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah.  I'm really sorry that I don't have better news for you. It's not a tumor in that it is cancerous but it's still a foreign mass in the body.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

So if he does have a tumor, can I really not do anything about it until he dies? If so, this sucks big time a**.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm afraid not. A possibility is to reduce feeding to exactly one or two pellets a day so as to reduce the intake of fat. This may encourage the fatty deposit to reabsorb. But I promise he's not in any discomfort right now.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

I always suspected he wasnt since he is acting normally. I have reduced his diet to one pellet a day, maybe even increase to two once I feel its appropriate.

I should look into getting a leaf hammock for him. Just so he can rest somewhere.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

What about feeding him a higher protein / lower fat diet? 

Not sure what food would work, since most fish foods contain a lot of fat and oils. But maybe you can find one that has a lower fat content.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

I dont know of any others besides Omega One, which I have and New Life Spectrum.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

OK, let's compare a few.  It looks like the "winner" is *Ocean Nutrition Frozen Blood Worms. * It has less fat than either NLS or Omega One....

*1) Ocean Nutrition Frozen Blood Worms*
Protein - 4.7% min
Fat	- 0.3% min
Fiber - 0.8% max
Moisture - 97.0% max

*2) Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets*
Crude Protein (min) 42.0%, 
Crude Fat (min) 12.0%, 
Crude Fiber (max) 2.0%, 
Moisture (max) 8.5%, 
Ash (max) 8.0%, 
Phosphorus (min) 0.5%

*3) New Life Spectrum Betta pellets*
Protein 37% Min., 
Fat 5% Min., 
Fiber 4% Max., 
Ash 8% Max., 
Moisture 10% Max.

In general, you wouldn't want to give him a diet exclusively of frozen bloodworms. But perhaps you could switch off between bloodworms and NLS.

Also, as Anhel and Sakura mentioned, you could try using antiparasitical meds.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

I wouldnt know where to find those bloodworms. But if I could Ill alternate between those and Omega One. But I was told to switch him to higher protein diet. Omega One has lots of protein.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Sorry its been so long everyone. I have just been so busy. I still have my betta Azul but Im afraid he hasnt gotten any better, only worse. I cant get the meds I need for him because I still dont know exactly whats wrong with him and not only that but I barely have any money to keep myself going.

Recently I looked at him and now he has lost all color in his top fin and one of his side fins. I dont know if this is because of what he has or if hes just changing color. Im doing a water change just in case though. Some white has appeared on his face too. I cant get good pics right now but I will soon. Hes in a salt bath right now.

More updates soon.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Im afraid he wont get any better now and I should just give up and let him die. But that would make me a bad owner. Ive thought about exchanging him for another healthy betta since I cant bear to see him in that horrible state anymore.


----------



## meganlbetta (Nov 25, 2012)

If you were to do that. Invest in clove oil. put some in water and put him in it and it will end his suffering painlessly. If thats your last resort, it will be the responsible way to put him down.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Do not bring him back to the store. They will just flush him down. And they will not exchange him for another fish. You can either euthanize him OR just keep him until he dies naturally. 
How is he acting? Is he still eating and swimming like he did before?
Is he in that 10 gall tank ? Can you put him back in the spare tank that he was in before?


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

I still do feed him and he comes up for food, but hes not very active anymore. His fins are kept to his body most of the time and he keeps to his rock cave at the bottom of the tank.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

It is better to keep him in the smaller tank if you can. Keep feeding him if he still eating. Does he still has the same bulge as before? If it still the same,and he lived for a month with that, then i am assuming it is a tumor not the parasites. If it would be parasites he would probably die already without any treatment. You didn't use any medications , am i right? So he might indeed has a tumor so keep him comfortable . I know it is frustrating for you to see him like that and you missed active happy fishy.But you know everyone get sick, any animal pet, any human, so we just have to make them comfortable. Or you have a choice to euthanize him. I don't like to euthanize my bettas . He is not in pain he just uncomfortable. You doing good job trying to help him. Some times they get better sometimes not, but they appreciate your love and patience . Keep doing good job for him.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

I will try to keep him comfortable. I am wanting to invest in a betta hammock but well see about that. I dont wanna euthanize him but it kinda feels at the same time like I have no other choice.

I do believe he has a tumor too, and yes it has remained the same. I have not used meds yes. I have no money for them and I dont drive so I cant look for them either.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

He is not in pain , neither he feels bad about himself . Animals are very adjustable to any situation they are in. Do you still have a plant in his tank? Is he using it at all ?
Not sure which tank he is in, make sure the filter not too strong. He is weak now , i wold keep him with less water movements in the shallow water, it would be easier for him get to the top for air.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

His permanent tank is a 10 gallon. I got it as a Christmas present and he was quite happy. Hes been in a small tupperware bowl since last night. And no he doesnt use his plants. He likes his rock cave a lot though.

I suppose I could remove some of the water and unplug the filter.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Just keep as much water that needs for the heater . You need to keep heater submerge to the minimal water level indicated on the heater. If he is in the tupperware you don't need the filter. You need to do daily water changes though in that tupperware. You can remove as much water as you can and leave him in there. If you can buy turkey buster to take the poo from the bottom . Make sure new water is approximately the same temp as his when you change it. You can add the new water slowly , every 3 min and let him get used to it.
Keep us updated please.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

I will do that then. Thanks for your help. Ill try to keep you updated.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

good luck. Will wait for an update.


----------



## Aquablue (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi, just read your thread. I don't think it's been mentioned but it might be worth a try to first soak the pellets in a drop of tank or conditioner treated water. Depending on the size of the pellets, let them sit for 5 to 10 minutes and boy will they swell to a larger size. Read on another betta website that you feed amount from soaked pellets if your betta has bloating. I even use a little spoon to cut the soaked pellet in half. And stomach is size of their eye so feed very small amount of soaked pellets more frequently if possible instead of one or two larger meals. Hope your betta gets well soon.


----------



## Aquablue (Feb 3, 2014)

Sorry, I've been reading things too fast, opening new windows to different fish websites and switching back and forth between them while posting so missed another member diagnosed a possible tumor instead of bloating-I'm so sorry about your betta


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Azul has not gotten any better. He still has no color in some of his fins and the bloating has not gone down. I dont think hes gonna survive. He is sometimes so still I think hes on the verge of death or already dead.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry LittleAzul  Is he still eating?


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Oh yes, hes still eating. I fed him yesterday and I will feed him tmw. I have been feeding him every other day to give his digestive system time to relax.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Just like someone said that animals do not feel bad about themselves and getting adjusted to the situation they are in. He is still eating , he might not comfortable and can't swim, and be active as much as he was before but he still happy in his world. I think you doing a great job.
About food i think you can feed him daily though. Just small meals.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Ive only been feeding him one Omega pellet every other morning. Any more and I fear I might put his digestive system at risk too. But if its okay, I can deal with it.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't remember if you have frozen food ? If you do you can feed him that also. I would feed him daily. If you don't have frozen food still feed him daily. I don't think one pellet another day will messed up his digestive system. He needs to get his daily nutrients. Frozen food is soft though and would be easier for him to digest, i would think.


----------



## Aquablue (Feb 3, 2014)

LittleAzul, your little betta is surrounded with your love and care (unlike the heartbreaking situation of bettas at petstores) and I really believe that animals sense that especially when you have formed a bond. I hope this gives you some comfort.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Thank you Aquablue. I just wish I had the money to take care of him better. 

I do not have any frozen food. I only have the pellets, thats it. Ill start giving him one a day though.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes i think it good idea Keep us updated.


----------



## Peegee617 (Nov 24, 2013)

LittleAzul - I'm really sorry how this panned out for you. I am a strong believer in caring for any pet, be it a fish or a dog or even a guineapig, to the very end. I know it's hard but we are their world. And You HAVE cared for him - you've done more than many people would, so don't beat yourself up.

No one picked up on my suggestion earlier on in this thread to read this link: http://www.ultimatebettas.com/index.php?showtopic=40524

Maybe it is, maybe it isn't in this case, but before people rush to say something is constipation and recommend all sorts of regimens they should maybe be aware of this issue and take it into consideration.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Thank you Peegee, that means a lot 
I actually did read that before. And that is kinda what happened. Just that he became bloated one day and never got better.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey LittleAzul how it going?


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Im fine, but Azul is not getting any better. Hes gotten some color back but it looks like he has no appetite left. He just spends his days laying at the bottom of the tank. I put him back in since he was making no improvements in the bowl. Hell only swim when he feels like it and even when he does, I tried feeding him and it takes a few tries to get him to eat.

I know he wants to eat, but its like hes so sick he doesnt want to. Things look bad, he wont last for much longer.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I am very sorry Is his poo still white ? I think he might has internal parasites but it too late to treat him i would think


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

The last time I saw him go, yes he was. And yes it is too late. If only I could have known what it was really and treat him better, but I cant now


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry he's not getting better.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

with bloating sometimes it difficult to say what they really have , and we don't want to over medicate them. Especially if fish bloated and acting healthy for a long time it can be just a tumor or constipation. 
Sorry


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Azul passed away overnight. Whatever he did have, he's free of it. Swim peacefully, my friend.


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss, you did everything you could.
SIP little friend, you'll be missed


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry. SIP Azul


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

sorry Azul, you was trying your best to help little guy and he felt your love. He still had better life than he would, if you left him in the store,
Are you considerate to get another betta? I would disinfect the tank.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Im not gonna get another one for some time, no. Maybe but not soon.
I have cleaned the tank and put it on storage for now.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Just looked in on this thread to see how he was doing..... I'm sorry for your loss. You really tried everything that you could. Sometimes, we just can't save them.... SIP Azul. :-(


----------

